# Using multiple apps



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't mind driver's using multiple apps.
However I feel as soon as you accept a ping you should automatically shut off the other and go pick up your passenger.
If you get caught doing anything other then what I described you should get deactivated.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I don't mind driver's using multiple apps.
> However I feel as soon as you accept a ping you should automatically shut off the other and go pick up your passenger.
> If you get caught doing anything other then what I described you should get deactivated.


Yeah, well what you think has little to do with reality.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, well what you think has little to do with reality.


Yeah yes it does naah naah !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Um well yes perhaps, but is it not to decrease the ant population ? What is the motive ? by not being loyal to one company or the other. 
In the early days not that many Lyft trips came in, in this market. It was best to accept both at the same time and figure which would pay more. Not so any more. Now I don't have time for both Apps. One reason why Stacked requests came into being ?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Um well yes perhaps, but is it not to decrease the ant population ? What is the motive ? by not being loyal to one company or the other.
> In the early days not that many Lyft trips came in, in this market. It was best to accept both at the same time and figure which would pay more. Not so any more. Now I don't have time for both Apps. One reason why Stacked requests came into being ?


That's what I did and settled on Lyft.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I don't mind driver's using multiple apps.
> However I feel as soon as you accept a ping you should automatically shut off the other and go pick up your passenger.
> If you get caught doing anything other then what I described you should get deactivated.


Then you'd miss out on this scenario:

You're en route to a pickup on one platform when a more lucrative ping comes in on the other app.

There are ways to do both at once...









"Tipped" by an Uber rider while on a Lyft Ride


It's around 1:00 A.M. I'm tired. Set both Lyft and Uber DF for Woodbridge so I can get a ride in the general direction of home, i.e. VA and not someone going to Hyattsville or College Park. In comes a 1.2X Pool (ExpressPool it turns out). I accept when a 75% PT Lyft comes in about 2 blocks...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I don't mind driver's using multiple apps.
> However I feel as soon as you accept a ping you should automatically shut off the other and go pick up your passenger.
> If you get caught doing anything other then what I described you should get deactivated.


If I’m on a trip with one app, I monitor the surge/bonus zones in the other. If I’m about to drive thru a big one, I’ll turn it on to grab it before my current trip is done. Accept w/e trip I get, finish current trip, then go get the new one.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I run both apps (except when Im working on a quest or a three trip bonus) Usually I turn the one off when I accept a ride on the other, but more than once, when on my way to a pick up. Ill leave the other one on just in case something better comes along,


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> Then you'd miss out on this scenario:
> 
> You're en route to a pickup on one platform when a more lucrative ping comes in on the other app.
> 
> ...


I could never do that.
Once I accept the first ride the other app shuts off.
That could be a mother with two young kids.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Once I accept the first ride the other app shuts off.
> That could be a mother with two young kids.


without car seats.....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I run both apps (except when Im working on a quest or a three trip bonus) Usually I turn the one off when I accept a ride on the other, but more than once, when on my way to a pick up. Ill leave the other one on just in case something better comes along,


Guilty as charged.

I’ve been enroute to an Uber pickup and have seen a $30+ Lyft bonus zone pop up 2 blocks behind me. U-turned, grabbed the bonus zone, and canceled the Uber (“Pickup not worth it.”)

But only once (so far). Bonus zones are new, so I’m sure it’ll happen again in the future, unless Lyft fixes the false surge bonus zones.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I could never do that.
> Once I accept the first ride the other app shuts off.
> That could be a mother with two young kids.


Without car seats!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Illini said:


> without car seats.....


Beat me to it lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, well what you think has little to do with reality.


But, I want a toilet made of solid gold!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I don't mind driver's using multiple apps.
> However I feel as soon as you accept a ping you should automatically shut off the other and go pick up your passenger.
> If you get caught doing anything other then what I described you should get deactivated.


I don't agree, on Lyft. After a driver has accepted a ping, what Lyft does is continue to keep the ride open and continue to look for other drivers who might be a better fit for them. The original driver awarded the ping is only "pencilled in" for the ride by Lyft - it's not a firm commitment to the driver. Maybe a driver will become available closer to the pickup, or a driver that its algorithm favours becomes available, and if this happens then the original driver will have the ride taken back with no compensation for the driver.

Obviously this flexibility to cancel works both ways. When driving Lyft, I will keep Uber open and if a ping comes up which is better for me then I will obviously dump the Lyft pax and take the Uber ride.

That's just the way Lyft's setup works - Lyft doesn't get to have its cake and eat it by cancelling drivers' rides on one hand and expecting them not to cancel the jobs they have accepted on the other.

Uber, on the other hand is different. They no longer do switcheroos or ride takebacks, so the case for honouring Uber rides is stronger.

What I will do, however, is go online on Lyft as I approach the end of an Uber ride. Being available for rides on the other platform while the current ride is ending increases revenue.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I don't agree, on Lyft. After a driver has accepted a ping, what Lyft does is continue to keep the ride open and continue to look for other drivers who might be a better fit for them. The original driver awarded the ping is only "pencilled in" for the ride by Lyft - it's not a firm commitment to the driver. Maybe a driver will become available closer to the pickup, or a driver that its algorithm favours becomes available, and if this happens then the original driver will have the ride taken back with no compensation for the driver.
> 
> Obviously this flexibility to cancel works both ways. When driving Lyft, I will keep Uber open and if a ping comes up which is better for me then I will obviously dump the Lyft pax and take the Uber ride.
> 
> ...


Then the driver should not get charged with a cancellation and or a non acceptance if it is not official.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Then the driver should not get charged with a cancellation and or a non acceptance if it is not official.


My solution would be for Lyft to not do the ride takebacks and for drivers in return to not dump their pax for better Uber rides. That would be fair.

But yes, Lyft could alternatively, as you suggest, make the acceptability of ride cancellations official policy for both themselves and drivers.

The current "one rule for them; a different rule for us" doesn't work for a lot of drivers, myself included.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I’ve been enroute to an Uber pickup and have seen a $30+ Lyft bonus zone pop up 2 blocks behind me. U-turned, grabbed the bonus zone, and canceled the Uber (“Pickup not worth it.”)
> 
> But only once (so far). Bonus zones are new, so I’m sure it’ll happen again in the future, unless Lyft fixes the false surge bonus zones.


That's one of the risks that these companies take, though, with their choice of fake contractor setup for their drivers. They are always going to run the risk that another company outbids them for services. If a guy's headed over to a $5 pickup and a $50 ping comes in on a competing platform, they can't in reality expect the driver to honour the original ping and sacrifice earnings aka real money out of loyalty. Loyalty is earned, and these companies have not earned it, from many drivers.

I do try to be more loyal to Uber given that they don't do ride takebacks, but if a juicy Lyft ping comes in while I'm heading to an Uber pickup, sometimes I will cancel Uber.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

elelegido said:


> My solution would be for Lyft to not do the ride takebacks and for drivers in return to not dump their pax for better Uber rides. That would be fair.
> 
> But yes, Lyft could alternatively, as you suggest, make the acceptability of ride cancellations official policy for both themselves and drivers.
> 
> The current "one rule for them; a different rule for us" doesn't work for a lot of drivers, myself included.


Exactly


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I use the scenario of other drivers cancelling or not making progress to the PAX to my advantage. Every time it happens I end up with a very nice tip.

It has been almost 2.25 years I think since I did my last Lyft trip so I don't multi app anymore, when I did I had my own procedures to follow. Did multiple trips inside trips. Living on an Island chain made that easy. I really did try not to screw any PAX over, however when I got those long pick-ups, I did what I had to do.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I once had a late night pickup at the airport terminal, it was a Lyft ride. On the way I got a better Uber offer at the same terminal so I accepted it. As I pulled up to the terminal I was trying to cancel the Lyft ride when both the Uber and Lyft pax walked up to my van. I got out and made up a lame excuse to the Lyft pax that I didn't know I had been assigned the ride and had to cancel it because I had the Uber ride.

Both pax talked and agreed I could take both since they were going in the same general direction! I bet I'm one of the few in the history of the UP forum to have an active Lyft and Uber pax in my van at the same time! 💲💲💲


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I once had a late night pickup at the airport terminal, it was a Lyft ride. On the way I got a better Uber offer at the same terminal so I accepted it. As I pulled up to the terminal I was trying to cancel the Lyft ride when both the Uber and Lyft pax walked up to my van. I got out and made up a lame excuse to the Lyft pax that I didn't know I had been assigned the ride and had to cancel it because I had the Uber ride.
> 
> Both pax talked and agreed I could take both since they were going in the same general direction! I bet I'm one of the few in the history of the UP forum to have an active Lyft and Uber pax in my van at the same time! 💲💲💲


That's great. I had a Lyft and Uber ride at the same time, it was the same PAX that ordered both at the same time. He was too stupid to cancel one of them so I did both.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> That's great. I had a Lyft and Uber ride at the same time, it was the same PAX that ordered both at the same time. He was too stupid to cancel one of them so I did both.


Nice lol


----------

